# tie out chain/post



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

What's a good tie out? The ground is pretty hard around here. Any suggestions appreciated. I want something that will last. Thanks, HPW


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Harry,

Try this http://www.lcsupply.com/Brand/Better-LCS-Products-p4/ The 18x 1/2" works good, the chain and snap are good and it swivels good.

Carry a 3# hammer to pound it in.

John


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Harry I have a bunch of these and their awesome. Can't be destroyed, well at least I haven't found a way yet...

/Paul

http://www.dobbsdogs.com/catalog/in...id=136&zenid=1d2f26527a5748cbb7062d003a9a4a29


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

I have three of these....excellent.

www.stakeoutinc.com


----------



## Springer (May 15, 2006)

These are very nice ones.

http://www.larjokennels.com/Products.htm


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

I like these ProLine stakeouts because they are tough, they are easy to get out of the ground and they're reasonably priced: www.prairiepeakmetalworks.com/stake_outs.htm


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

*Tie outs*

I have used my 2 "trainer" stakes from Stake Out Inc. from Fargo N.D. for two years and they work great .


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

I got one like this from Canadian Tire, but they can probably be purchased anywhere. You might need something to help turn it into hard ground, but its not bad. I am thinking I might like a straight stake though. I was gonna bring it with me to Kristie Wilders Ladies Retreat in Mississippi, but figured I would get wierd enough looks as it was carrying a prong collar in my bag, (which I did get..) never mind one of these....


http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635639


----------

